
Microsoft to open retail stores - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/12/microsoft-to-open-retail-stores/
======
Silentio
Good luck with that Microsoft. I think the thing that drives traffic into
Apple stores is that people want to experience an OS they haven't used before
and see what the buzz around Apple is about. I have heard good things about
Windows 7, but will the new OS bring people into the shop the way a "foreign"
OS like Apple's does?

~~~
light3
Microsoft makes a lot more then just an OS ;/

~~~
Silentio
True, I suppose I was thinking too narrowly. I guess you'd have the xbox in
there with some games running. And Excel spreadsheets. People could really get
a kick out of plugging some numbers into one of those! And Word. Nothing like
throwing together a mail merge to liven your trip to the mall.

In all seriousness though, this is to compete with Apple for hearts and minds,
is it not? I just don't see what their strategy is or how it is goning to
work.

I guess I don't have a lot of confidence in MS. Remember the Jerry Seinfeld
ads?

~~~
light3
Its true they're doing this because they see the success of the Apple store,
and its true this is scary, but I do hope for the sake of Microsoft that they
succeed :P

I say this because I'm not an Apple fan, and seeing people pay so much money
for Apple's stuff makes me a tad angry, but hey kudos to Apple for their
success. What I want to see is some competition to the Apple store and this is
also a good opportunity for Microsoft show its true colours, which I don't
think its doing presently.

